# conduit vs metal raceway



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

karl_r said:


> hi guys, I have to install some plugs in a classroom and everything must be surface mount (concrete wall). What would look better: conduit or metal raceway? Customer doesn't care too much but I do. My supervisor told me to use BX...


 if pvc is what you mean by conduit, id say metal raceway.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Wiremold??


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

karl_r said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I have to install some plugs in a classroom and everything must be surface mount (concrete wall). What would look better: conduit or metal raceway? Customer doesn't care too much but I do.
> My supervisor told me to use BX...


You talking wiremold? I've seen that a lot in schools.


----------



## Fordsnfishin (Dec 16, 2013)

First thing i would do is look around and see what others have done. If their is any existing work done, than i would just match what they have used.

If there is nothing existing, than id try and get a feel of what kind of building it is. Ag class, or something more outdoorsy, or barn type building id probably lean more to using conduit.

If it were an actual studying type classroom i think id stick to using a wire mold or something of the sort when visible. Through ceilings where it wasn't seen id use conduit.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Wiremold??


Jinx


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

karl_r said:


> hi guys, I have to install some plugs in a classroom and everything must be surface mount (concrete wall). What would look better: conduit or metal raceway? Customer doesn't care too much but I do. My supervisor told me to use BX...


. Considering most conduit ( except PVC ) is metallic , I assume you mean wiremold ? As much as I'm not a big fan of metallic wiremold 200, 500 , 700 etc. , it looks a hell of a lot better than unpainted EMT ! You're boss sounds like a cheap jackass , lol ! What protects the BX or MC from physical damage ?


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

Next72969 said:


> if pvc is what you mean by conduit, id say metal raceway.


EMT 1/2 (metal)


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> . Considering most conduit ( except PVC ) is metallic , I assume you mean wiremold ? As much as I'm not a big fan of metallic wiremold 200, 500 , 700 etc. , it looks a hell of a lot better than unpainted EMT ! You're boss sounds like a cheap jackass , lol ! What protects the BX or MC from physical damage ?


I'd go with wiremold as well. It's not gonna be perfect but I have no option. EMT would be easier to install though...
I'll post pictures when done.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

karl_r said:


> EMT 1/2 (metal)


. Unless it's a shop of some sort , or you have a painter following behind you , it won't look as nice as new wiremold will . I've seen painted conduit in schools a lot and if it's not painted , it sticks out like a sore thumb . Your boss may want to consider what the school wants to see too ? Wiremold isn't cheap but it's instant gratification as opposed to EMT .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

karl_r said:


> I'd go with wiremold as well. It's not gonna be perfect but I have no option. EMT would be easier to install though... I'll post pictures when done.


. You can bend wiremold and they make enough transition fittings to get around any obstacle . The bender I've used will do 500 and 700 series . Use a thin rag between the raceway and bender shoe to keep it from scratching , when you bend .


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Here are some examples of LeGrande and Schneider pvc trunking we are required to use by the ministry of education. Schneider has the more robust product and is easier to work with. A chop saw with an aluminium blade makes quick work of it. I have also worked alot with aluminium trunking but takes me a day to get it perfect if I havent done it in a while.


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

chewy said:


> Here are some examples of LeGrande and Schneider pvc trunking we are required to use by the ministry of education. Schneider has the more robust product and is easier to work with. A chop saw with an aluminium blade makes quick work of it. I have also worked alot with aluminium trunking but takes me a day to get it perfect if I havent done it in a while.


is this pvc?


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> . You can bend wiremold and they make enough transition fittings to get around any obstacle . The bender I've used will do 500 and 700 series . Use a thin rag between the raceway and bender shoe to keep it from scratching , when you bend .


what kind of bender u use?


----------



## mertabird (Nov 14, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> . You can bend wiremold and they make enough transition fittings to get around any obstacle . The bender I've used will do 500 and 700 series . Use a thin rag between the raceway and bender shoe to keep it from scratching , when you bend .


Bent wiremold? I'd love to see pics of an install if anyone has any... That's the thing about wiremold... you can't pull through it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

karl_r said:


> is this pvc?


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

mertabird said:


> Bent wiremold? I'd love to see pics of an install if anyone has any... That's the thing about wiremold... you can't pull through it.


offsets are no problem, beyond that youre pushing your luck!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

karl_r said:


> what kind of bender u use?


A wiremold bender, if it's more then a tweak have some paint to cover it.. 
Also I've found that using extra back straps help hold it on the wall as people hit it..


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

EMT looks good, especially if you even spend half the time wiremold would eat up.
It's a school not a cathedral ceiling in a 17th century church.


----------



## tim123 (Feb 15, 2009)

do what your boss says, he bid it the way he did to make money right?


----------



## mertabird (Nov 14, 2013)

tim123 said:


> do what your boss says, he bid it the way he did to make money right?


Yep.  The boss pays the bills.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

tim123 said:


> do what your boss says, he bid it the way he did to make money right?


Wow! You'd run exposed bx in a classroom with kids in it for seven hours out of the day? Wow!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

karl_r said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I have to install some plugs in a classroom and everything must be surface mount (concrete wall). What would look better: conduit or metal raceway? Customer doesn't care too much but I do.
> My supervisor told me to use BX...


 I would use metal wiremold supported with 2 hole straps accordingly (don't use back straps in a school)

I would not use BX , not a good idea at all, especially in a school.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

karl_r said:


> install some plugs in a classroom


How do you do that?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> How do you do that?


You take all the wall plates off, take the receps out and wire them in, but you gotta put female plugs in because that would only make sense.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> You take all the wall plates off, take the receps out and wire them in, but you gotta put female plugs in because that would only make sense.


Obviously, because it would be a code violation to install male plugs.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> Obviously, because it would be a code violation to install male plugs.


Nice! We're on the same page.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> Obviously, because it would be a code violation to install male plugs.


not if you use those male inlet type plugs


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Wiremold??



GAH !!


Hate it :laughing: EMT is a better installation. No crammed wires and butt splices.


----------



## whogivesaflyn (Aug 16, 2013)

id go emt also.I have seen m/c dented from chairs and tables.also seen damaged wire mold or broken missing pieces.schools are "subject to physical damage " in my opinion.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

five.five-six said:


>


 LOL now I'm gonna grin every time I look at a 5-15R, that's one to pass around when the female HR manager is not around.


----------



## rjfauchon (2 mo ago)

karl_r said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I have to install some plugs in a classroom and everything must be surface mounted (concrete wall). What would look better: conduit or metal raceway? Customer doesn't care too much but I do.
> My supervisor told me to use BX...


I had a similar project in a school that was part of a heritage site, attached to a new log home build. The engineer and I elected a galvanized raceway system that could be painted. It protected not only electrical, but TV, phone, and data-shielded lines. Sat flat against the wall and worked well. Initial material cost was high, but labor and wiring itself cut that down to a very competitive price. I got a contract to do 47 log homes in Northern Alberta due to that one.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Jan 22, 2014


----------

